

Libtins v3.0: A fast C++ packet sniffing and crafting library - pea-tear
http://libtins.github.io/

======
kcudrevelc
I run an open-source Go library that also does packet capture/encode/decode
([http://code.google.com/p/gopacket](http://code.google.com/p/gopacket)).
Would you be at all interested in adding results for gopacket to your
benchmarks page? If so, I'm happy to write up the code to actually run the
benchmarks, then send it over to you so it can be run on your benchmarking
machine.

~~~
pea-tear
That would be great! I think that adding more libraries to the benchmark would
be just great. This is the project I've created to run the benchmarks:

[https://github.com/mfontanini/packet-capture-
benchmarks](https://github.com/mfontanini/packet-capture-benchmarks)

You can have a look at some of the existing benchmarks so you get an idea of
what it has to do. Let me know if you need any help.

~~~
kcudrevelc
Excellent! I'll try to send you a pull request sometime Monday or Tuesday.

------
Zarathust
Is it possible to manipulate traffic / drop it? A long time ago, I've been
trying to build transparent tunnels, so that the user does not have to
configure anything special to use it. The biggest difficulty I faced was to
drop the original traffic to only allow the newly crafted one.

Is this something that your library helps with?.

~~~
pea-tear
You can't drop the original traffic using the library. You could capture it,
modify it and send it though. That + some iptables rules to drop the original
traffic would be sufficient I guess.

------
blakesmith
We use thrift for a lot of internal service calls - this seems like it would
be a great little library to capture and debug production thrift calls.

Would I just need to implement my own PDU class that implements the protocol?

Thanks! This looks great!

~~~
pea-tear
Yes, there's a small tutorial section on how to implement new protocols:

[http://libtins.github.io/tutorial/new_protocols/](http://libtins.github.io/tutorial/new_protocols/)

------
_RPM
Excellent, interesting work to be read by me in the near future. How long did
it take you complete this project, if you don't mind me asking?

~~~
pea-tear
I started this project with a colleague near the end of 2012, and I've
continued development on my own since 2013. The first months of development
implied a lot of work, but then just a couple of hours a week to fix bugs or
improve some mechanisms.

------
umenline
beautiful work man , finally some real stuff here and not yet another
javascript/ruby/shmoby framework ..

------
Hiam87
Any news on windows compile?

~~~
pea-tear
I've managed to compile it on Windows using Visual Studio. It's in my TODO
list to write a tutorial on the site on how to do so. Hopefully I'll do that
on the next few days.

~~~
Hiam87
Will be on the look out for it :) You are doing great work!

------
hevsuit
Great job. Kudos for the well structured website and documentation also.

